# Blackmagic Pocket Camera: Need info about MFT lenses, and possible EF adaptor?



## cayenne (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi all,
Well, I'm starting to get tired of waiting for the Magic Lantern firmware to get out of alpha for my 5D3. And, with it setting (at this time) an *un-resettable boot flag*, that when even not running ML, it causes quite a delay from turn on or coming out of sleep, I'm gonna wait to do that.

But, I'm highly excited about trying RAW video.

The BM pocket camera, at about $1K is quite interesting, but I have NO idea about micro 4/3's lens systems...
I'm not sure what lenses to get with this camera due to its sensor size, etc.
I've heard there is an adapter out for mounting canon EF lenses to this thing, which I'd really like so as to save me buying more $$ glass.

Can someone give me some pointers, maybe a some good links to read about this or a brief description of what I'd be getting into here on this thread?

I love my 5D3, but while I wait for ML to get RAW working properly without permanent changes, I'd like to possibly play with the BM Pocket camera....so, any help or info would be greatly appreciated.

I've gotten a LOT of good help here, but the forums over at BM are pretty dead from what I've seen so far...

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 18, 2013)

Cosina-Voigtlander make some really nice, ultra fast MFT primes. Full metal and manual focus only, should be great for video.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 20, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> Cosina-Voigtlander make some really nice, ultra fast MFT primes. Full metal and manual focus only, should be great for video.



Thanks for the feedback!!

I'd heard there was some sort of adapter to allow Canon EF lenses to be used on the BMPC MFT mount, but I've not been able to find any yet....


----------



## Derrick (Dec 20, 2013)

Super 16mm (film) lenses can be used on this camera. There are fantastic Zeiss zooms which used to cost over $15000 which will cover this format.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Dec 20, 2013)

Check out the autofocus spec on the Blackmagic Pocket cam. I seem to recall reading somewhere that it was only "active" with 4/3's lenses. For the price, it does sound like an intriguing small video cam.


----------



## mkabi (Dec 21, 2013)

You sure you want to go for the BMPCC?

Are you good with color correction?

Check out what Dave Dugdale had to say about the BMPCC, its a fair unbiased review:

http://www.learningdslrvideo.com/black-magic-pocket-review/


----------



## cayenne (Dec 23, 2013)

mkabi said:


> You sure you want to go for the BMPCC?
> 
> Are you good with color correction?
> 
> ...



Well, I'm teaching myself to become decent at color correction and grading. I shoot with my 5D3 in a very neutral style (Marvel's Cine Style), and have to grade everything I shoot...figuring with RAW from the BMPCC it would actually be a bit easier due to the extra range to work within.

I'll give your link a look here shortly!!

Thanks for the reply,

cayenne


----------

